# Lightroom CC Classic  Collections



## Kbfnsd (Sep 17, 2018)

I have Lightroom Classic CC installed on two computers --My iMac desktop, and my Macbook Pro laptop.  I work on each one at different times.  When I open Lightroom on my desktop, everything I have done on my laptop is correct, but the Collections  I created on the laptop are not showing up on the desktop.  I am fairly new to Lighroom and have read and looked for an answer but can't find one.

Can you help?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 17, 2018)

How have you set things up so that both computers are accessing the same catalog?


----------



## Kbfnsd (Sep 17, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> How have you set things up so that both computers are accessing the same catalog?


yes- I have double checked and both are accessing the same catalog.  Everything else matches completely--that is why I am so puzzled.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 17, 2018)

Kbfnsd said:


> I have double checked and both are accessing the same catalog.


How?


----------



## Zenon (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm just going to follow this.


----------



## Kbfnsd (Sep 17, 2018)

I went to catalog preferences to see if both were actually accessing the same catalog.  I am attaching a screenshot from each computer for you to see.  It looks to me like everything is the same except the 'size'.


----------



## rob211 (Sep 17, 2018)

How do you get the info from the desktop to the laptop, or vice versa?

The screen shots  shows two different catalogs, each on different machines, hence the different sizes. Do you synch then somehow? Lr Classic doesn't synch changes between catalogs automatically.


----------



## Kbfnsd (Sep 17, 2018)

I just access each one from the individual computers.  I thought they were accessing the same catalog, as edits etc. show on both.  I don't know any way to sync between the two.  I just use the adobe creative cloud app to access on both.


----------



## PhilBurton (Sep 17, 2018)

Kbfnsd said:


> I just access each one from the individual computers.  I thought they were accessing the same catalog, as edits etc. show on both.  I don't know any way to sync between the two.  I just use the adobe creative cloud app to access on both.


If you want to use the same catalog on both computers, then you need to copy the catalog files and your LR preference files between those systems.  Approach this workflow as though you were moving all your work to a new system, which you are in effect when you switch between systems.  Victoria has an excellent writeup here: How do I find and move or rename my catalog? | The Lightroom Queen.  

You will also need to synchronize your photos between systems.  Many people use an external HD which can be moved between systems.   If you don't use an EHD, you will need a utility that does the sync operation.

If you are using a Windows system, be sure that the drive letters on desktop and laptop are the same.  Of course, these instructions are for the desktop Classic program, where you store your photos on your desktop and laptop.  

It's important to understand that these instructions DO NOT merge catalogs.  That is, you can't be working on both systems at the same time and expect all your work to be preserved.  You work on one system, *shut down LR*, then move the catalog and preferences files to the other system.

Phil Burton


----------



## Kbfnsd (Sep 17, 2018)

Thank you for all that information.  I will read the article and try to fix my problem.  Both computers are Mac.  I would rather not use an external drive -so will try the first option first.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 17, 2018)

Kbfnsd said:


> I went to catalog preferences to see if both were actually accessing the same catalog.  I am attaching a screenshot from each computer for you to see.  It looks to me like everything is the same except the 'size'.


 You have two files with the same name on two different primary drives.  These are not the same files though one might be a copy of the other.  As soon as you make a copy, the changes made to one  copy are out of sync with the other.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 17, 2018)

I think before you start taking any action, we need to establish exactly how data is being transferred between the two systems. It doesn't make any sense if you say that edits made on one system are being seen on the other without any syncing being done, so we need to be clear about what you are doing before we can make recommendations about how to set things up correctly.

So, if your goal is to use the same catalog with the same images on either system, there has to be a deliberate and specific plan to make that happen. Using a shared external drive, i.e. one catalog and one set of images on the same drive, is the easiest and probably safest method, but that seems to be not your preference. In that situation you are facing either using something like Dropbox (not without risk), or synchronisation software to keep the catalog and images in sync on the two systems, or manual copy which is almost guaranteed to go wrong eventually.

Get back to us on how you are working today, and how you think you want to work in the future.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 17, 2018)

Zenon said:


> Since we are in a two computer conversation I'm going to ask a question that is a little off topic to avoid starting another thread. When I travel I use a Mac laptop with an ED for file storage. I create a new catalogue and when I get home I plug un the ED to the iMac, use the Import From Another Catalogue and it works great. I have not tried it with a collection yet. I'm assuming it will add that collection. What if I have a travel collection named B&W and  there is one named the same on the iMac's master catalogue.  Will it merge or create a new one? I have no problems giving it a new name.
> 
> If this is too off topic please delete this post.


Please start a new thread. When you've done that I'll delete this post, it doesn't belong here.


----------



## Kbfnsd (Sep 17, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> I think before you start taking any action, we need to establish exactly how data is being transferred between the two systems. It doesn't make any sense if you say that edits made on one system are being seen on the other without any syncing being done, so we need to be clear about what you are doing before we can make recommendations about how to set things up correctly.
> 
> So, if your goal is to use the same catalog with the same images on either system, there has to be a deliberate and specific plan to make that happen. Using a shared external drive, i.e. one catalog and one set of images on the same drive, is the easiest and probably safest method, but that seems to be not your preference. In that situation you are facing either using something like Dropbox (not without risk), or synchronisation software to keep the catalog and images in sync on the two systems, or manual copy which is almost guaranteed to go wrong eventually.
> 
> Get back to us on how you are working today, and how you think you want to work in the future.



Yes- I am going to need to think about this a little bit and make some decisions as to how to proceed.  It may be the best option is external, however still not sure.  I will give some thought and come back with specific questions.  I appreciate that you have cleared up some of the questions.


----------



## Kbfnsd (Sep 17, 2018)

clee01l said:


> You have two files with the same name on two different primary drives.  These are not the same files though one might be a copy of the other.  As soon as you make a copy, the changes made to one  copy are out of sync with the other.



The Catalog was copied to the new computer.  I have not worked on it as much because I have traveled with my laptop.  Started noticing the differences when I went to my collections.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 17, 2018)

OK, but until you get the future workflow sorted out, I suggest you stick to one system only, otherwise you'll find neither catalog will be completely up-to-date. Pick the one that you think is most up-to-date and use that only.


----------



## Kbfnsd (Sep 18, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> OK, but until you get the future workflow sorted out, I suggest you stick to one system only, otherwise you'll find neither catalog will be completely up-to-date. Pick the one that you think is most up-to-date and use that only.



That is great advice--thank you!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 18, 2018)

Kbfnsd said:


> Yes- I am going to need to think about this a little bit and make some decisions as to how to proceed.  It may be the best option is external, however still not sure.  I will give some thought and come back with specific questions.  I appreciate that you have cleared up some of the questions.


While you're busy reading, this post's a couple of years old now but the same principles apply: How do I use my Lightroom catalog on multiple computers?


----------

